# towing a boat behind an rv travel trailer



## draker3

I am thinking about putting on a hitch to my rv trailer and pull my 17 ft skiff behind it. My trailer is 26 ft plus the skiff will be 17 ft skiff. I have plenty of truck to pull it with my duramax. Im just wondering is this a pain as far as making turns and hooking up the boat. I would like to hear from someone who has this setup.


----------



## xtreme

In Fl that would probably get you pulled over and looking for a friend who would tow it the rest of the way after you get pulled over


----------



## marker150

I think the max limit here in TX is 65 feet, thats from the front bumper to the back... but check on the web to make sure

http://www.dot.state.tx.us/business/motor_carrier/overweight_permit/weight_limits.htm


----------



## draker3

I guess I need to do some measuring first. 65 ft max in TX


----------



## Don Smith

Unless you are towing a fifth wheel, that can be a shaky arrangement. And, yes, 65 feet is the max. Another consideration is the weight capacity of your rv bumper.


----------



## CavassoCruisin

Double trailing presents unique issues, but IMHO they're perfectly manageable. I used to pull a 16' kayak trailer behind a 17' fifth wheel (both smaller than your case, but I was pulling with a shortbed singlecab Dodge - so just as capacity-matched as you). The second trailer would pretty well track with the first - it didn't run much tighter on turns for instance. As long as the first trailer has tongue weight to spare, and the second trailer has sufficient tongue weight, it should pull fine. By weight to spare, I reference the fact that adding weight to the back of the first trailer will naturally suck some of its tongue weight off of it. It MUST have sufficent weight with the second trailer hooked up, or you will be towing a bullwhip instead of a train. 
Hooking up a pain? Yeah, a little - but if you can back a single trailer accurately and have an accomplice, or if you can park the second trailer in a spot where your jack wheel is meaningful, again, no big deal. 
I've double trailed before, and I will again. In my opinion, it's a realistic option but one that must be approached with knowledge and patience. Sometimes you can't drive as fast, for instance - but one trip at 60 is usually still quicker than two trips at 70!
Best of luck


----------



## squidly

Most Travel trailer bumpers will no stay on very long if used for towing.... I believe you will need some sort of custom hitch attatched directly to the frame. Go to http://www.rv.net/ and ask the same question.


----------



## draker3

i found a place that can weld a htich to the frame and bumper. I still need to check the overall length. I guess I would need to purchase a sway bay for safety. thanks for the input.


----------



## Reloder28

If both trailers pull correctly as individuals then hooking them together presents no dangerous issues. You will wear your trailer brakes quicker as you will be relying on the help from them to stop the boat when it begins to push on hard stops. 

Depending on the size of your travel trailer you will likely not be able to see the boat behind it. 

The secret to pulling doubles is to make sure your lead trailer has dual axles. And, the single axle is always the following trailer. With that it is no different pulling two trailers than pulling a single. The logistics are the same. Since the rear trailer is being towed by its hitch it will follow the tow hitch and not offtrack like an 18 wheeler will. It's the same effect as a tram at an amusement park.

You are smart enough to know the cautions of pulling two trailers. You also know that your camper tow hookup has to be as stout as your truck bumper, or, at least rated for the hitch weight of your intended hookup. I have pulled my camper with four wheeler or boat hooked on behind for thousands of miles. I pull from Deer Park, Tx to as far away as Kerrville to the west and Dallas to the north. 

I come from a family that has pulled doubles for over 25 years with zero problems. Just do your homework. You already know the limit in texas is 65 ft overall. There are no mandates beyond that. My F250 four door is 19 ft, the camper is 19 ft & the boat trailer is 17 ft., that is 10 ft left over.

Just make "double sure" that you ALWAYS pull into pull thru areas. The last thing you want to do is have to back that rig up more than 20 ft.



Yo said your trailer is 26 ft and your skiff is 17 ft. Unless these are end to end measurements your trailer tongues will present up to 3 ft extra, not to mention your motor on the back of the boat.. 26+17+say 19 ft for your truck = 62 ft. Your left with 3 ft to play with.


----------



## Texas Jeweler

Mighty difficult situation if you have to brake hard. Guys I know were towing in this manner and it got ugly in a hurry.


----------

